# Partnership residency visa



## Ben1

I'm about to apply for a partnership based residency visa. We meet all the minimum requirements and can provide all the evidence required, and I'm a UK citizen, so I'm not too worried about getting the visa.

According to the Immigration NZ website, once the visa is granted, I will have 12 months to take up residency in NZ.

With a bit of luck I should be able to find a job in those 12 months whilst remaining in the UK in my current employment until I have an offer, however in the event of not finding a suitable job in the 12 months, would I need to travel to NZ and stay there to keep my visa? Or would I just need to go there, get my passport / visa stamped, and then return to the UK to continue job hunting?

It's a bit of a silly question, as I think it's unlikely that it will take me 12 months to find a job, but I'm just looking at all options. I'd rather not up sticks and move until I have a job to go to, the thought of being unemployed is not very appealing!


----------



## G-Mo

You just need to go and get your passport stamped within the 12 months.


----------



## robedsmile

Ben

In the same boat as you pal. My application is going through at the minute. I spoke with a lad who did it 2 years ago and he did exactly the same thing. Auckland for a fortnight, then back to the UK for 6 months before returning. There were no issues at all apparently.


----------



## Ben1

Thanks for the answers, that's good to know.


----------

